# North London white boy for adoption



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

White fluffy cat FREE to a good home ONLY!! in London | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com

Hes stunning I wish I was closer


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

I dont like the fact they are advertising him for free........

There are alot of pitbul baiters out there that use cats as bait.

I hope the right home is found for him


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

I do too 

Don't understand how you can have a pet for so long and then give them away

If one of mine wasn't in the vets today and ready to come home soon I think I would be halfway up the motorway to get him...he looks lovely but I really can't afford another as we have already homed a stray in the past couple of months!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Pedigree Black Persian Cat in London | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com

...and this guy not happy as three kittens have suddenly invaded his life. Well, i guess he wouldn't be. Another stunner.


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Gosh poor boy

Obviously the kittens are more wanted


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

dukey said:


> Gosh poor boy
> 
> Obviously the kittens are more wanted


Yes of course, small and cute and cuddly and playful as kittens are. poor lad, and such a stunner.


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

3 kittens though that's enough to upset even the most laid back of cats

I have a 7 month old and have had a 6 month old for about a month and they are still adjusting to one another


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I have posted both these on the Rushden Persian Rescue FB page, but there is a message to say they are now closed for Christmas.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

a lot fo them refuse to home at xmas but thats a bit early


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Unfortunately a 'friend' (yes, GR you know who you are!! ) has sent me this link and he is kind of local to me, and my foster room is currently empty and.....
Oh gosh and then I saw the black boy too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Unfortunately there will be many more of these adverts just before Christmas and after in the new year. It is amazing how so many people's circumstances change after getting a kitten eg I or someone else in my house is allergic, I work long hours, I am having a baby, my other cats don't get on with it.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

He is still available, and I could help with transport...but TBH my hands are full with 8 here already so I don't think it would be fair to foster him.
If anyone is interested, or can get hold of Patsy at Rushden and she will take him then I am here to help


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

This lucky boy has a rescue place with the Saintly Patsy at Rushden and I will hope to pick him up on Wednesday.
If anyone is interested in him please let me know...apparently he is a cuddly, friendly boy who is not fazed by dogs, and his coat does not tangle.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

he is a stunning blue point! Reminds me of my much missed Candie. 

gosh the black is gorgeous as well.


----------



## Miss mousi (Dec 17, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> This lucky boy has a rescue place with the Saintly Patsy at Rushden and I will hope to pick him up on Wednesday.
> If anyone is interested in him please let me know...apparently he is a cuddly, friendly boy who is not fazed by dogs, and his coat does not tangle.


wow know its off topic but millie and montue are truly stunning


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Well done PP and thanks to Pasty even though RPR have closed their door for Christmas


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh what beautiful boys! 

Hope tings work out for them!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Miss mousi said:


> wow know its off topic but millie and montue are truly stunning


Thank you....these two were also Gumtree offerings, also offered a Rescue space by Patsy but came to me as fosters and, err, never left


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> he is a stunning blue point! Reminds me of my much missed Candie.
> 
> gosh the black is gorgeous as well.


Apparently he is an 'American Chinchilla'  Anyway he is stunning
Oh, and the black boy is coming along for the ride too, I think he has already been snapped up!


----------



## Anna43 (Mar 8, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Unfortunately a 'friend' (yes, GR you know who you are!! ) has sent me this link and he is kind of local to me, and my foster room is currently empty and.....
> Oh gosh and then I saw the black boy too!


Ermmmm yes I know but aren't you glad?

I can help carry them to the car you know...


----------



## Anna43 (Mar 8, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> This lucky boy has a rescue place with the Saintly Patsy at Rushden and I will hope to pick him up on Wednesday.
> If anyone is interested in him please let me know...apparently he is a cuddly, friendly boy who is *not fazed by dogs*, and his coat does not tangle.


:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I missed these posts due to cat sitting angel and im so glad they are going to be rehomed.
Are rescues closed for cats to come in or is it just for rehoming. i know ive now closed for rehoming until after the new year but im still taking cats in if its very urgent due to space. have 3 cats going after xmas as im following other recue rules.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Already said it on the Catchat thread by Kelly-joy but we need help with this transport, if members are going to post cats in need which results in lots of people making phone calls and sorting rescue places, we need a way of transporting them. I am way up north and there is nothing I can do this week, someone must be able to help.

Looks like Paddy Paws has part of the journey sorted, but please can someone help with the second half to enable these two beauties get to Rushton Persian Rescue for Christmas.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/281092-urgent-transport-needed-surrey-cr5-nn10-6ry.html

If transport can't be sorted then, the last 24 hours has been a waste of time.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Unfortunately a 'friend' (yes, GR you know who you are!! ) has sent me this link and he is kind of local to me, and my foster room is currently empty and.....
> Oh gosh and then I saw the black boy too!


The owners of the white one ignore emails so they've got rid of him I guess.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Calvine said:


> The owners of the white one ignore emails so they've got rid of him I guess.


Both these cats have been offered places at RPR but we just need to get them there.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

dukey said:


> 3 kittens though that's enough to upset even the most laid back of cats
> 
> I have a 7 month old and have had a 6 month old for about a month and they are still adjusting to one another


They have no idea. maybe they have a female that gave birth, otherwise how would you end up with so many kittens/


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> Both these cats have been offered places at RPR but we just need to get them there.


I am delivering the white boy but sadly no transport has been found for the black boy who I was hoping to pick up en route.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im sorry i cant help with transport for these 2 cats, im too far away.

Wished i hadn't looked as there are 2 cats on there just down the road from me 
A tabby and a black cat..Owners are splitting up!! So why the hell cant one of them take the poor kitties


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I am delivering the white boy but sadly no transport has been found for the black boy who I was hoping to pick up en route.


. That is such a shame


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> . That is such a shame


It is indeed, especially a I think there is someone on Rushden FB page who definitely wants the black boy as she has been waiting for a Persian rescue cat.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am begging you all is there anyone that can help with the start of this run?
we need start to Junction 9 of the M1, the black Persian is going to end up in the WRONG home or hands if we can't sort him soon


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

There was someone over on MSE who might be able to help, let me message her


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> There was someone over on MSE who might be able to help, let me message her


I don't know what MSE is, did you get a response ?

I have been left with no option but to offer to do the transport run. I have called the owner and left a message but we don't even know if Max is still there.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Max is now safe in rescue too


----------

